# [SOLVED] CPU Fan speed increase unexpectedly



## razorjr (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello,I don't know what my problems is but it is about my CPU Fan speed increase unexpectedly eventhough my computer:-

* Intel Pentium Dual Core E2200 (2.2GHz)
* 1GB DDR2 667 RAM
* 16X DVD+/-RW DVD Burner
* 160GB HDD
* Intel GMA 3100 Graphics
* 19" E1909WFP LCD
* Windows Vista

Actually It was Dell Vostro 20 SlimTower computer.1 year Old computer.But I've changed the RAM with 2GB 800Mhz (previous one is 1 GB 677 Mhz).

The problems occured around 4 to 5 days ago when my computer suddenly 'hang' while the CPU Fan sounds like a jet.Constantly sounds like a jet until I hit the Power button to put my computer into silent (Off).So, this kind of problem keep occuring to me in no time.Maybe after 2 or 3 hours of doing some work or even when my computer is idle!!.there is no sound from harddisk since I really sure that my harddisk is fine and I already check the power cable connecting to my harddisk and it is fine. So,why when my CPU Fan speed increase unexpectedly,my com freeze and I'm in fatal mode.Where I need to hit power button and turn off.Dell computer doesn't have reset button.So,what I'm going to do?

Cable checked
HDD checked
Then??


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: CPU Fan speed increase unexpectedly*

I'm not totally clear what exactly your problem is but it sounds like when your cpu fan starts to spin really fast your computer locks up. if so I would download speed fan and watch the temp as this starts to happen. http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

I would also try replacing the 1GB stick of ram and see if this still occurs. The 2 GB stick may be causing some problem that isn't showing up just as you turn on the computer.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CPU Fan speed increase unexpectedly*

blow the dust out with a can of air
redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## razorjr (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: CPU Fan speed increase unexpectedly*

OK,I will give it a shot.I will let you know the result as soon as possible.It is correct that the cpu fan starts to spin really fast and computer locks up.


----------



## razorjr (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: CPU Fan speed increase unexpectedly*










I have try using the speedfan.Take a look at the pic.what the hell is happened?Now I'm in safe mode,but my com not locks up.Btw,how come it be like that?my processor is failling?

and my task manager shows me there is no heavy process/load!!.










By the way,how to get artic 5?I look at my CPU fan , It doesn't look dusty and working fine I think.Do I still need to apply arctic 5?

But,can someone tell me why my temperature is going up?Luckily im in safe mode.Btw, before this my 2GB stick is working fine (I tried it at another computer).

So,now what I'm suppose to do?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CPU Fan speed increase unexpectedly*

your cpu should be at around 30C
you can get the arcticsilver at just about any computer shop


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: CPU Fan speed increase unexpectedly*

jsut out of curiosity ...you above mentioned that you had e2220 i.e dual core but speedfan shows you have a core2 duo.....???
check it


----------



## razorjr (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: CPU Fan speed increase unexpectedly*

Owh,my Dell PC has some sort of upgraded.the spec given was the basic one.But,when my department bought it for me,they upgraded the package to Core 2 Duo and 2 GB RAM 800 Mhz.By the way,I still don't manage a time to buy it.But last night I just formatted my computer and the result was awesome.No locks up eventhough the CPU fan spin very fast.So I've might think that the real problem was the software,maybe some viruses or malware or something else.but as precaution, I should get arctic 5 sooner.I think I done now and the problem will be solved after I put some arctic 5 (I'm going to buy it tomorrow becuz in sunday all computer shop closed).


----------



## razorjr (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: CPU Fan speed increase unexpectedly*

SOLVED.
Here the result:-

But not arctic 5 because the worker they seems don't know anything about computer cooling system except their manager i think.So I managed to get some brand called ThermalTake.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CPU Fan speed increase unexpectedly*

glad you have it sorted


----------

